# Telekom und POP3



## PhoenixDH (14. Oktober 2005)

Hab es endlich mal geschafft meine DSL Flat bei der Telekom zu kündigen und auf was billigeres umzusteigen. Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das ich mit Outlook meine E-Mails nimmer abrufen kann, da die Telekom ja überprüft über den POP Zugang, ob man auch über die Telekom eingewählt ist.

Stimmt diese Aussage soweit ? Wenn ja, wie komme ich trotzdem an meine Mails ohne die Web Oberfläche zu nutzen, wenn nein, woran liegt es ?

Daten:
pop3: pop.t-online.de
smtp: mailto.t-online.de
Benutzername: E-Mail Adresse oder Anschlusskennung
PW: E-Mail PW


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin (was nicht sein muss) kann man das bei der Telekom einrichten lassen, kostet aber extra.
Ich würde mir einfach ne Webmail Adresse anlegen, diese publizieren und ne Umleitung von der alten setzen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## vop (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi

 Bist Du sicher, dass mit der Kündigung von DSL nicht auch dein t-online-Zugang gekündigt wurde und damit auch dein Email-Postfach?

 Hast Du mal testweise eine email an deinen Account gesendet/senden lassen?

 vop


----------



## PhoenixDH (15. Oktober 2005)

Hm, jetzt hat die Telekom den Dienst wohl wirklich abgeschaltet, ab heute geht gar nicx mehr, nix mehr rein und nix mehr raus, das ging aber die ganze zeit noch !


----------



## gorim (15. Oktober 2005)

Du hattest Deine Flatrate wahrscheinlich von T-Online. Wenn du kündigst, dann ist natürlich auch Dein Postfach und Deine email-Adresse bei T-Online weg. Damit hat sich Dein Problem erledigt.   

bis dann
gorim


----------

